# What are these and what are they doing?



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I was watching this spider when this wasplike thing came up to it and they were just checking each other out. I was just waiting for the spider to reach out and grab it. Can anyone tell me what kind of bugs these are?


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

check onn this web site and then let us know if you find it

http://whatsthatbug.com/index.html


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

Some wasps prey on spiders (mud dobbers being one). They will lay an egg in a cell of their mud nest, sting and paralize the spiders and pack them in around the egg and seal it up. When the larvae hatches the spiders are its meals. Mud dobbers especially go after black widows and brown recluse spiders. I am happy to see mud dobber nests on the eaves of my house and other structures. I am happy to leave them alone for this reason.


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*should have waited it out....*

We had one of these near our steps last week. The wasp is a species of spider wasp, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pompilidae . 

Ours stung the spider, then kept coming back and backing off. Eventually it became convinced the spider was paralyzed, and dragged it into a hole under the steps.

She will then lay an egg on it, which will hatch and consume the spider. Alive.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

On the bug website, I found a picture that looks like a wolf spider. Jeez, I didn't know wasp did that to spiders. Kind of gross.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I would bet he already stung the spider just waiting for it to take affect, spiders never win those fights.


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*Love the parasite*

These wasps are nothing, please check out the zombie ****roach and the wasp that creates it. 

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2007/12/071206-roach-zombie.html

These make the spider wasps seem kind and loving.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Nature - ya gotta love it!


----------

